# AC Cub Cadet Mower Deck ID



## kenvb (Jul 26, 2012)

any idea what model of Cub Cadet this fits., it was left on my acreage by renters, whats it worth if anything, I know its heavy and made of Cast Iron?
one shaft ,pully and blade are missing .


----------



## kenvb (Jul 26, 2012)

gave it away..how do i remove this post ?


----------

